# موضوع تهوية jet fan car parking



## اسامه نحله (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل سنه وانتم بالف خير
رمضان كريم
لو سمحتم ممكن لو فيه معلومة عن موضوع تهوية jet fan car parking
يعنى فى السعودية ممكن نستخدمة ام لا والتكلفة فى حدود كام وهل هيكون ارخص من الدكت
وهل فيه وكيل فى السعودية
شاكر ليكم جدا


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يوليو 2011)

اسامه نحله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل سنه وانتم بالف خير
> رمضان كريم
> لو سمحتم ممكن لو فيه معلومة عن موضوع تهوية jet fan car parking
> ...


 
بالنسبة للمعلومات مرفق كتاب عن تصميم المواقف
http://www.4shared.com/document/FWHqSePa/carpark_manual_first_edition.html​ 
و بالنسبة للسعودية لا اعتقد انه يوجد فرق بين تطبيق هذا النظام فى بلد مثل دبى كما رايت و بين السعودية بالعكس السعودية الان تتجه نحو كل ما هو افضل و فى عدة مشروعات كبرى ستحصل على leed قريبا ان شاء الله​ 
​


----------



## اسامه نحله (29 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس
جزاكم الله كل الخير
كالعادة حضرتك لا تبخل بالعلم.. جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يوليو 2011)

Flakt woods
الانجليزية
الوكيل بالسعودية

*Al Talal Modern Est. Gada Vent*P.address: P.O. Box 112722
Jeddah 21371
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Phone: +966 2 669 5640 / +966 2 669 5645Fax: +966 2 669 5317*Contact Persons:*
​
Ramzi Freiha, Md

*Axial Fans*​
او 


*Al Talal Modern Est. Gada Vent*P.address: P.O. Box 85533
Riyadh 11612
Saudi Arabia
Phone: +966 1 463 1215Fax: +966 1 465 8668E-Mail: [email protected]*Contact Persons:*​
Benny Balajadia, BM

*Axial Fans*​
او 

*Saudi Temco Company*P.address: P.O. Box 365075
Riyadh 11393
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Phone: +966 1 291 8890 Ext. 281Fax: +966 1 4789455E-Mail: [email protected]*Contact Persons:*​
Sameer Qazaqui, GM

*Building HVAC Products*​
​


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يوليو 2011)

http://www.atric.com.br/Jetfan Brochures FINAL.pdf


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يوليو 2011)

انت عظيم دايما يا مهندس محمد بارك الله فيك و في عطاياك 
كل عام و انتم بخير 
مع طلعة هلال رمضان تظل دائما بخير انت و الأهل و المسلمين


----------



## mohamed mech (1 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> كل عام و انتم بخير
> مع طلعة هلال رمضان تظل دائما بخير انت و الأهل و المسلمين


 
و انت بالصحة و السلامة يا هندسة
و يارب نشوفك على خيرا دائما و المسلمين جميعا​


----------



## pora (1 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## mohamedtop (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكر دائم للمهندس الهمام ( mohamed mech ) مهندس المعلومات القيمة والذى دائما ما يلبى طلبات الاخوة الزملاء قدر استطاعته حيث كلما بحثت او تصفحت المنتدى اجده مشاركا باضافة المعلومات فى اغلب المواضيع
جزاك الله كل خير وزادك علما ونفعك به


----------



## eng.khaled ghazal (13 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامه نحله (14 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر م/ ( mohamed mech )
جزاك الله كل الخير
كل سنه وانته طيب يا برنس ،،،،
تقبل الله منك أعمالك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله .


----------



## baraa harith (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا مهنس محمد وكل الاخوة


----------



## appess (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم الله يبارك فيكم شباب
موضوع جديد بالنسبة إلي و هام بنفس الوقت


----------



## amr fathy (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng_diaa83 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتم حدد عنده معلومه عن الشركات المتخصصه فى توريد وتركيب مكيفات الدفع من الاسفل قدرة 5 طن الخاصه بغرف الاتصالات والمعلومات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_diaa83 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الشركات داخل السعوديه فقط
ودا الكتالوج الخاص بنظام التكييف المطلوب اسفل الارضيات الرزد فلووووور
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا*​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ابدعت مهندس mohamed mech 
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## aati badri (24 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> بالنسبة للمعلومات مرفق كتاب عن تصميم المواقف
> carpark manual first edition.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
> 
> و بالنسبة للسعودية لا اعتقد انه يوجد فرق بين تطبيق هذا النظام فى بلد مثل دبى كما رايت و بين السعودية بالعكس السعودية الان تتجه نحو كل ما هو افضل و فى عدة مشروعات كبرى ستحصل على leed قريبا ان شاء الله​




نجوم النجوم دائم التألق


----------



## thaeribrahem (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (24 نوفمبر 2012)

_الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم بتقديم هذه المعلومات القيمة_​


----------



## كاسر (24 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> بالنسبة للمعلومات مرفق كتاب عن تصميم المواقف
> carpark manual first edition.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download​
> و بالنسبة للسعودية لا اعتقد انه يوجد فرق بين تطبيق هذا النظام فى بلد مثل دبى كما رايت و بين السعودية بالعكس السعودية الان تتجه نحو كل ما هو افضل و فى عدة مشروعات كبرى ستحصل على leed قريبا ان شاء الله​
> ​






كتاب راااائع كروعة ناقله

أنصح الجميع بقراءته ففيه اسرار في التصميم وكلام قل ما تجده بهذا العرض السلس

ويستمر مسلسل العطاء من هذا المعلم المبدع " محمد عبدالرحيم"


​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## khaled elsone (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً م/محمدعبدالرحيم و اسكنك فسيح جناته.


----------



## gaber osman (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بالنسبة الى هذا النظام هو عبارة عن مراوح جيت فان ومراوح فريش اير ومراوح طرد بحيث توزع الجيت فان فى البرومات باتجهات معينة وتوضع مراوح الفريش اير فى اماكن ومراوح السحب فى اماكن وجميع هذة الاماكن للمراوح تحدد بواسطة cfd من قبل المورد وهذا بالاضافة الى مجموعة الحساسات الco ويفضل ان تكون مراوح الفريش فى ناحية المبنى والسحب من الناحية الاخرى على حسب البرنامج وفى هذا النظام تكون جميع المراوح الجيت والسحب والطرد ذات سرعتين سرعة عند وضع التشغيل العادى والسرعة الاخرى عند وضع الحريق وباختصار شديد على حسب كمية ال co المكان عندما تصل لكمية معينة تقوم الحساسات بمعرفة هذا وبالتالى تعمل جميع المراوح ووعند حدوث الحريق تزاد كمية الدخان وبالتلى تعمل المراوح على السرعات العالية وسوف اكلمك بالتفصيل على هذا النظام


----------



## aati badri (27 نوفمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> كتاب راااائع كروعة ناقله
> 
> أنصح الجميع بقراءته ففيه اسرار في التصميم وكلام قل ما تجده بهذا العرض السلس
> 
> ...



نرجو اضافته كمرفقات
وعليك وعلى محمد السلام


----------



## محمد اليونس (17 يناير 2017)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## engineer 12 (7 يونيو 2018)

الرابط لايعمل الرجاء ارسال رابط فعال


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 أغسطس 2018)

لك كل الشكر


----------

